
Apple's Pro Display XDR with Nano-Texture Can Only Be Cleaned with Special Cloth - ceejayoz
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/12/10/apple-pro-display-xdr-cleaning-cloth/
======
BitwiseFool
The real question is, how much will a replacement special cloth cost? I'm
guessing $49.99

